

Matrix director Lana Wachowski reveals painful past - asicboy
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lana-wachowski-reveals-suicide-plan-382169

======
waterlesscloud
She's incredibly articulate, intelligent, and entertaining.

Her interviews of late make me wish she'd been doing press all along during
her career, I'd have loved reading/watching them for her previous films.

I'm glad she's comfortable talking about herself, her life, and her work now.
We're all better off for it. Look forward to hearing a lot more from her and
her brother.

------
Jun8
The New Yorker piece (written by Aleksandar Hemon) on the Wachowskis was
really good:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2012/09/10/120910fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2012/09/10/120910fa_fact_hemon)

Some parts I found interesting:

"According to Mattis, the Wachowskis were “the hot flavor of the month” when
he sent the “Matrix” screenplay out, in 1994. “But then everyone read the
script and passed. Nobody got it,” he said. “To this day, I think Warner Bros.
bought it half out of the relationship with them and half because they thought
something was there.”

The power of connections! If Warner Bros haven't bought their _Assassins_
script _The Matrix_ might not have been made.

Also:

"“The problem with market-driven art-making is that movies are green-lit based
on past movies,” Lana told me. “So, as nature abhors a vacuum, the system
abhors originality. Originality cannot be economically modelled.” The template
for “The Matrix,” the Wachowskis recalled, had been “Johnny Mnemonic,” a 1995
Keanu Reeves flop.

------
abyssknight
Saw this yesterday, and was truly moved. There's just so much hope in her
voice; in her life. I can only endeavor to experience that kind of
unconditional love and support in mine.

------
demetris
A charming person, and a lovely, theatrical, speech.

If she had rehearsed it a couple more times, she could have achieved a perfect
rhythm.

I was turned off a bit when she started using historical present to describe
the incident at the Catholic school. She used it again in a couple more cases,
but thankfully not for long. Most of the times I find historical present
awkward. It is difficult to do well, and, to my eyes, it seldom succeeds in
its purpose.

------
patrickgzill
This is the former Larry, I think?

~~~
Ives
It is.

------
seiji
Cloud Atlas comes out tomorrow. Be there or don't. If you're around Austin and
want to see it tomorrow evening, let's organize a going out.

